# HC Cuba / Dwarf baby tears - Is there different type?



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there different type of HC plant? I notice the leaf of the HC I have in my tank is 3-4 times bigger than the HC leaf on a pot I saw in another pet store. (The label on the pot is dwarf baby tears, but that's just another common name for HC..right?)

Is the leaf size due to different sub-species, or more likely growing condition? I kinda like the smaller leaf, and I have noticed the new growth leaf of the HC in my tank is getting bigger and bigger.

If it is to do with growing condition, does anyone know what kind of condition (light/co2/substrate/etc) would promote smaller leaf size?


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

High light would be the greatest factor in promoting smaller and shorter leaf growth.


----------



## njoker (Feb 9, 2008)

Choco said:


> Is the leaf size due to different sub-species, or more likely growing condition? I kinda like the smaller leaf, and I have noticed the new growth leaf of the HC in my tank is getting bigger and bigger.


Dwarf baby tears aka _Hemianthus callitrichoides _or HC. You might have Micranthemum umbrosum (aka baby tears) if the plant in your tank is bigger. I have both and they both look alike, except the baby tears are bigger and dwarf baby tears are a lot smaller.

HC is also grown emersed. Maybe the submersed leaves gets bigger(?).

I'm not too sure though, growing conditions could also affect how big it gets I suppose.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the HC in the store was definately in the emersed form. i bought one of those pots like that and most of it did, what survived grew bigger leaves.

if you grow it out of water, you will get it like that, its the only way pretty much.


----------

